# Ears



## JangoFreeman (Oct 1, 2013)

This is jango at 21 weeks getting bigger he's now 50 pounds come on right ear lol!!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you considered taping?


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Have you considered taping?


I don't understand what taping ears means. Could someone explain and post a pic.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what I did for my male, and it worked well.
Buy regular breathe-right strips (only regular will work) and eyelash glue.
Coat the sticky side of the strip with the glue.
Place two strips vertically in each ear, on each of the creases. 
Your dog will scratch them out often (most likely), so you will have to be consistent with reapplying them.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Xena9012 said:


> I don't understand what taping ears means. Could someone explain and post a pic.


There are multiple ways to do this. I used breathe-right strips and eyelash glue. 
http://leerburg.com/Photos/taped.jpg
http://leerburg.com/Photos/DSCN1276.JPG
http://www.jagenstadt.com/article_images/ears.h3.jpg

The point is to keep the ears from permanently creasing. Taping is also only effective until a certain age.


----------



## JangoFreeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Nah I don't think I will tape his ears he is still teething and first the right ear was up and I thought the left ear would never come up then it went Down and the left ear came up so I have faith that right ear will come back up


----------



## JangoFreeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of jango from 2 weeks ago so I think
Both ears will go back up what do u guys think?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

If they were up before they will go up again. I just posted pic of my 4 month old his left ear has yet to go up. The next morning the left was straight up but right down lol. He's cutting teeth now too so is your pup I'm thinking at 5 months. They will go up and down for awhile. I give my pup a tablespoon cottage cheese each meal seems to help..I notice as the day goes on they start going down more.


----------



## JangoFreeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea I've been giving jango cottage cheese also not sure if it is helping or not but he likes it


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My husband used to give his shepherd goat cheese. His ears didn't go up til 6 months. Your pup has big ears so will take longer. He's adorable and ears look good. The base is strong


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

JangoFreeman said:


> Here's a pic of jango from 2 weeks ago so I think
> Both ears will go back up what do u guys think?


I agree. That ear is on it's way!


----------

